# Do wool dryer balls work?



## pzoe

First, thanks to all of you who so actively participate in KP. I am very appreciative.

I've been seeing directions for making wool dryer balls. The promise is less time in the dryer, fewer wrinkles and less static. Has anyone out there used them? If so, would you please offer feedback?

Many thanks.

pzoe


----------



## Poledra65

That's interesting, I've never heard of them, but I'm very interested in the answer. Thank you for bringing this up.


----------



## pzoe

They do sound interesting and not surprisingly really small ones are expensive on Amazon. Here's the scoop.
Make Your Own Wool Dryer Balls
Many of our customers want to use as natural materials as possible in everything they do, including diapering. Our PVC dryer balls are made using non-toxic processes, but for those who want an even more natural alternative, we are providing this tutorial. Please note this is not the only way to make wool dryer balls but is one easy way you can make them yourself, if you are inclined.  Also note the creative commons copyright and the licenses and restrictions it includes.

Make Your Own Wool Dryer Balls

Finished Size: Any size you want, really! Commercial dryer balls are approximately 9 inches in circumference. I like to make my wool dryer balls about 10-10.5 inches in circumference prior to felting, since they will shrink a bit as they felt.

You'll need:
* Wool Yarn: This is a great time to use your scraps. For the best results, use a yarn that is 100% wool or otherwise is a good felting yarn. Do not use superwash wool. If it says it is machine washable, you don't want it for this project! There are a lot of good, cheap, felting wool yarns available at local stores.

The amount of yarn required depends on the weight and gauge of the yarn you choose. Bulky yarns will wind faster and take less yarn. For the worsted weight yarns pictured here, it was approximately 3 ounces.

* Old Pantyhose or a Sock

* Cotton or Acrylic Yarn or String: You can use scraps here, too. This will be used to tie the hose or sock. You don't want this to felt, so don't use the wool yarn here.

* Scissors

* A Small Crochet Hook

* A Measuring Tape

If you have ever wound yarn into a ball, this is basically just like that, except you want to wind it tighter than you should normally. There are *many* different ways to make felted wool balls. This is just one way. Feel free to experiment! You could also use wool roving and needles for felting to make the whole ball or just the core.

Step 1: Winding the Core
We'll begin by making the core of the ball. Making a core first will make the finished ball a little more firm. It is also possible to simply skip this step, but the ball will be a bit more squishy during the felting and might not have as nice a shape when you're finished.

Begin by winding a bit of yarn around your fingers.

Once you have a bit, take it off your fingers, let it close and wrap the yarn around it. This is the beginning of your ball.

Continue wrapping the yarn around and forming a little ball. There is no right or wrong way to do this step, as this will be completely covered up later on.

This picture shows a small beginning ball, a ball ready for the first felting and a ball that is ready for the last felting. This should give you an idea of approximate sizes.

Once you have a small ball, break(or cut) the yarn and tuck the end under using the crochet hook. This will keep it from coming loose as it's felting.

Step 2: Felting the Core
You can try to felt the balls by hand, but this isn't necessary and takes a while. I prefer to use the washer and dryer.

Put your small wool balls into the pantyhose or sock. I like to use the cheap knee-high pantyhose. After you put a ball into the hose, tie the hose closed with a piece of string or non-wool yarn with a secure knot. This will keep the balls separated during felting. DO NOT skip the hose/sock and just toss them into the washer. Trust me, they are very likely to fall apart and you will end up with a felted rat's nest. Toss the wool ball pantyhose caterpillar into your washer with a load of laundry. I like to wash them on hot to felt them faster, but you can wash them with any type of load. They will take longer to felt if washed in a cold load. If you use a hand-dyed or not colorfast yarn, be careful for bleeding. Just put them in the washer and dryer with the load of laundry. Once the dryer cycle is done, cut the strings between the hose and remove them. They should be slightly felted. If you want them felted more, run them through another load.

Step 3: Winding the Dryer Ball
Begin winding more wool yarn onto the ball. You don't have to do anything special to attach the yarn, just lay it onto the ball and wind over it. Continue winding until the ball is the size you want. Tuck the end under using the crochet hook.

Step 4: Final Felting
Once you have your dryer balls the size you would like, put them into the pantyhose and tie them. Repeat the felting by once again doing your laundry and tossing these in. They don't have to be completely felted before you can start using them, just slightly felted will do. You just don't want them to come apart. They will continue to felt and get harder as you use them.

That's it! You now have wool dryer balls! Depending on the wool yarn you use, they may get pills on them with use. If these bother you, just give them a shave with a sweater shaver now and then.

If you would like scented dryer balls, you can sew a little sachet filled with your favorite dried flowers or scents then begin winding your ball around it. Remember that the scent won't last forever, though, and there is no way to re-scent it once the scent is gone.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Thanks for the great instructions. As far as usefulness, whatever the type, dryer balls are supposed to reduce wrinkling by keeping clothes more fluffed, rather than bunched up. Shaking things well before adding to dryer is also very helpful. I haven't used them and think the noise factor would drive me crazy but the process of making them would make great pin cushions with the ends cut off with knife for flat base and top. I have also seen them done with different colored layers so, when sliced, they are very pretty. They are also often sliced a little ways down 4 times to make a square in center. This allows some sorting of needles and pins in the various sections.


----------



## 3mom

pzoe said:


> First, thanks to all of you who so actively participate in KP. I am very appreciative.
> 
> I've been seeing directions for making wool dryer balls. The promise is less time in the dryer, fewer wrinkles and less static. Has anyone out there used them? If so, would you please offer feedback?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> pzoe


I use the round plastic ones with spikes you find in Walmart, etc., and I haven't used a dryer ball for 5 years now. They really do work, but I have heard tennis balls are good--haven't tried them. Also tried the small velcro ball supposed to remove lint, didn't like them.


----------



## rosebay44

I recently made the dryer balls from wool and we like them. I don't use fabric softner and these do a good job of keeping wrinkles and static cling down. Plus, they are much quieter than the plastic ones. I bought 8oz of worsted wool and made 5 of them.


----------



## martymcd

I've never heard of dryer balls. How many do you use at once? Fabric softener can cause problems with allergies, so that's out. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Ingried

I use an old fashioned Tennis Shoe to fluff. I guessHas worked so far.
A little noisy I must admit.


----------



## pzoe

The are sold on Amazon in sets of 3 but the ones I looked at are only about 3 inches. The tutorial indicates a 10.5 inch in circumference which felts down a bit. I'm going to make 2 or 3 (the more the better?). If they're going to bounce around in your wet laundry I'd think you'd need at least 2.

Worst case scenario? I have 2 Airedales who love the felted wool toys I've made!


----------



## samlilypepper

I have 2 plastic dryer balls that really help keep things from balling up, and 2 static balls that are a frame with a sponge inside for static control. They do create some noise but because they work, I can put up with it.


----------



## EdB

I would guess that the wool felted version would be much quieter than either the spiky plastic one or the tennis ball. I may have to try them (though I don't understand how they would keep the static down - I would think it would do the opposite)


----------



## 3mom

N


martymcd said:


> I've never heard of dryer balls. How many do you use at once? Fabric softener can cause problems with allergies, so that's out. Thanks for the tutorial!


I use 2. Used to use 4, but 2 works good. No, no noise. Not weighty like a shoe.


----------



## rosebay44

I use two also. Gave two away, the cats are playing with the last one!


----------



## pzoe

Rose,

Is that because you only need two?

pzoe


----------



## rosebay44

Pzoe. two work fine for us.


----------



## MooseTracks

Yes, they do work. I have made many of them and sold them at craft shows. I keep at least three in my dryer at all times. 

They help the clothes dry faster and they do help make clothes soft and fluffier towels. 

Many of my friends and relatives use the 100% wool dryer balls I have made and they all love them.

I would not recommend any of the plastic balls.


----------



## pzoe

Thank you moosetracks! I'm going to start my tonight!

I LOVE KP! What a wonderful on line community. Thanks to all.

pzoe


----------



## MooseTracks

Great! Let me know what you think once you get them done and try them. You can even put some scented oil on them, but I have never tried that.


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you for posting the pattern, can't wait to make, Tennis balls are okay, but noisy as anything and I still end up with static.


----------



## NanaCaren

I use the plastic ones but really don't like the noise. I will have to make the wool ones.


----------



## pzoe

Thanks for all who have responded to my questions about wool felted dryer balls. Mine are at the top of my hamper for their first felting tonight. I did forget to felt the smaller balls before hand and did not take the time to unravel the larger ball. Got my fingers crossed that, with time they will felt all the way to the middle. I will post in the days to come to see if it works with felting the larger ball and to report my experience. Won't it be neat to not need all that expensive fabric soften and get all the positive results??

pzoe


----------

